# Oil level - month after being changed.



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks normal to me...


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

when the system is cold, the oil will show to be high, as it drains out of the engine into the pan. This is why oil level should be checked while hot.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Looks normal to me...


me too


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine is the same. It's so close to the mark, not a concern.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Dragonsys said:


> when the system is cold, the oil will show to be high, as it drains out of the engine into the pan. This is why oil level should be checked while hot.


Not a correct statement. Oil should not show high when cold and there is not enough oil left in the motor to change the oil level after about 5 minuts. You are better off to check the oil hot because the temps will make the oil expand and raise the level. For this reason, there are some cars that have a cold level (lower) and a hot level (higher). My other cars with electronic oil sensors will not report on oil level until the oil reaches 160 degrees. If you have a high cold oil level you just have to much oil.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Looks normal to me...


Yup,

This is why many manufacturers no longer have a dipstick. Eliminates human error or interpretations.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

It's right in the hash marks, looks normal to me as well.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

You checked at the dealer when it was probably driven recently so there was still some left up in the head. Overnight it had a chance to all drain into the sump.

Nice Croc's


----------

